# 2006 Keystone Outback 29Bhs Travel Trailer For Sale Or Trade For Boat



## 29BHSer (Jun 24, 2009)

2006 Keystone Outback 29BHS Travel Trailer For Sale or Trade for Boat

For Sale or Trade for similar year/value ($11,900) boat - Ranger, Skeeter, Lund, Nitro Boat

1/2-Ton/SUV tow-able lite All-Aluminum frame

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/rvs/4929483896.html

See this link for almost identical unit:





Selling to buy a boat since kids are grown. 
Was at a seasonal site for first 4 years so only towed a few times.

Fully loaded with all options
New 2014 Tires
Sleeps 9
Queen master bed
Bunks with double lower bed
Large dinette/sofa wide side pull out
Britte white cabinets with Jasmine(green) interior
Wood grain floor
Outside camp kitchen
Lots of storage Compartments

Extras:
Queen mattress memory foam pillow top
Power Vent in Bathroom
Max Air vent covers
Full length Awning
All around Patty Room screen patio
UV/Mold/Mildew resistant custom fit RV cover
Best equalizer hitch
300 gallon black plastic outside waste tank with plumbing Pipes and Fittings for seasonal site setup

Model : 29BHS
Shipping Weight : 5545 
Carrying Capacity : 2165 
Hitch : 710 
Length : 30' 8 
Height : 10' 1 
Fresh Water : 50 
Waste Water : 40 
Gray Water : 40 
LPG : 60 
Tire Size : 205/75D14C 
Type : Travel Trailers 
Region : All


----------

